# What's your weather right now? 2022



## taxlady (Jan 20, 2022)

It seemed like it was time to start a new weather thread for this year.

I follow a meteorologist, Mark Sirois - The Weather Whisperer, on Facebook. This is what he is predicting for Southern Québec. The temperatures are in degrees Celsius.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jan 20, 2022)

We're under a Winter Weather Advisory until 7am tomorrow.  After that - Winter Storm Warning until 10am Saturday.  Not looking forward to this weather coming up.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 20, 2022)

cjmmytunes said:


> We're under a Winter Weather Advisory until 7am tomorrow.  After that - Winter Storm Warning until 10am Saturday.  Not looking forward to this weather coming up.


We have the same forecast. It doesn't bother me - we're all stocked up and ready to stay in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 20, 2022)

28F, feels like 24F, expecting an inch or two of snow overnight. Wind is @ 6mph with gusts to 10-15 mph. It's a 4 cat, 1 dog night.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 20, 2022)

Cold (17° F and heading to single digits). Soup weather for the next couple of days. No problem!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 21, 2022)

6 degrees and clear this morning @ 5am. 

Staying home today, for certain. 

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2022)

33F, feels like 21F, wind gusting to 17 mph, 2 inches of snow and it's continuing throughout the day. Better wear a coat today.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 21, 2022)

Damn cold. Feels like 0F.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 21, 2022)

Teens again this morning - 13° for a low overnight, with 21° now, and 10° windchill.  Glad I don't have to go out for anything!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 21, 2022)

It's frelling cold here too, near Montreal, QC. It's -19°C (-2°F) and feels like -26°C (-15°F). The overnight low was -26°C (-15°F), felt like -34°C (-29°F). Overnight low predicted is -28°C (-18°F) which will feel like -36°C (-33°F).

I'm not going outside for anything but an emergency.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2022)

Supposed to get down to 18F tonight. The almost 3 inches we got last night is mostly melted.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 22, 2022)

We have warmed up to 14 degrees this morning.
Supposed to be 40 degrees this afternoon.

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 22, 2022)

20F, almost no wind so it feels like 23F.  Light coating of snow. With no wind, it is sweater weather.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2022)

It's all of 2° F here on my mountain this morning. My son stopped by the pond down the road from our house and chopped a hole to measure the ice. It was more than 8",so I think we're gonna do a little ice fishing today. Hopefully some kids will come by to shovel so we can play hockey.

I fell through the ice on this pond two years ago when we were on a day hike, but thankfully it was only chest deep. You can't believe the terror that runs through your mind in that split second as you slip through the ice. When my feet touched bottom and I hadn't gone under, my son took a quick video as he giggled at his old, fat papa climbing out.

https://youtu.be/FOaS7QQmfrs


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 22, 2022)

I feel warm now! lol Once again, my low was 13° overnight, and it's just up to 20°, but very windy again - we had a day off from that, but back again, and down to 0° wind chill earlier.  Very sunny, so that's a plus; we've been overcast, though there's been no snow or rain since Izzy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2022)

We had a rare snowfall last night - the weatherman says about 5 inches. That closes pretty much everything in this area. Everyone I know locally is posting pictures on Facebook lol

For the record, it's 31F right now, feels like 24F (although I haven't been outside lol). It sure is pretty, though.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 22, 2022)

buckytom said:


> It's all of 2° F here on my mountain this morning. My son stopped by the pond down the road from our house and chopped a hole to measure the ice. It was more than 8",so I think we're gonna do a little ice fishing today. Hopefully some kids will come by to shovel so we can play hockey.
> 
> I fell through the ice on this pond two years ago when we were on a day hike, but thankfully it was only chest deep. You can't believe the terror that runs through your mind in that split second as you slip through the ice. When my feet touched bottom and I hadn't gone under, my son took a quick video as he giggled at his old, fat papa climbing out.
> 
> https://youtu.be/FOaS7QQmfrs



Oh my goodness, I can imagine it's pretty terrifying to fall through the ice. Have you read up on what to do if you fall through? The best way to get out?

At least we can't see your face in that video.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 22, 2022)

It's -19°C (-2°F) and feels like -24°C (-11°F). The temperature started rising at noon and will just keep getting warmer until Sunday afternoon, about 16:00. We have a bit of snow in the forecast.

Oh, and smog warning. I guess a lot of people are using their wood stoves and fireplaces.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Oh my goodness, I can imagine it's pretty terrifying to fall through the ice. Have you read up on what to do if you fall through? The best way to get out?
> 
> At least we can't see your face in that video.



Lol, or hear me cursing my head off, taxy.

I had an axe in my hand just in case I fell through. I had planned on using it as a climbing axe to pull myself out onto my belly, but the ice was thin enough that I just ended up bashing a path to the shore and slogged my way out.

Thankfully, just before I went in I saw that the ice was getting thinner, so I told my son to stay 20 feet back. 
As soon as I got out, my boy turned around and went back across the way we came. I had to hike around the pond to get to him, and by then he had already gotten a fire started so I vould warm up.

It was actually kind of a funny day, in hindsight.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 26, 2022)

Good morning everyone. It feels like 10F outside at the moment. We’re expecting lots of snow Friday and Saturday up to 12”+.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 29, 2022)

Still snowing @10:50, and I have about 8", so far, just guessing.  Not supposed to stop until around 2 pm.  No sense cleaning up as the wind is in the 30s around here, and blowing the snow around.  Maybe it will blow off the vehicles!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 29, 2022)

We're due for about two feet of snow more or less. Currently about three inches and snowing heavily.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 29, 2022)

I don't want to tell you...but it is 51F, wind at 11 mph with gusts to 16. I hope you all are safe and staying off the roads as much as possible. 

Where's MY freaking WINTER???


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2022)

We had about 7 very poofy inches of snow. but the wind is fierce. My boy did the driveway, but it'll drift almost closed again by morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 30, 2022)

Current temperature is 7° and rather breezy at 11 MPH. Neighbor across the street shoveled enough of their drive for his wife to get out and half of what was on his side now covers hers. If he doesn't pull out our snow blower to do both of our driveways, Himself will work on it tomorrow - looks to be about a foot of snow. In order to get him up earlier, though, I'll have to wave a strip of cooked bacon under his nose. [emoji23] Whatever it takes...


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2022)

The temperature at the moment is a lovely, sunny 74F with a warm southerly breeze [emoji295] Our sugar maple tree is beginning to bud out. That green stuff is mistletoe.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 17, 2022)

17 Feb 22 in San Diego, sunny and warm with a temperature of 72degrees, 18% humility, and 0% chance of participation.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 17, 2022)

It was up to 67° outside, when I was out at 2 pm, and when I came in around 2:45, it was 74° in the house, from the sun all day, and I had turned off the heat last night!  It's 68° now - record temp in Philly for this day.  I'll find out later if it got that over there.  Supposed to get some heavy rain tonight, and heavy winds through tomorrow.  Which is why I didn't clean up any more out there today - more will come down!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 18, 2022)

Here in SE England, we´re under Red Alert from storm Eunice. Since about 10am, we´ve had serious gusts of wind (up to about 70 mph) and we´ve already lost two fence panels; 4 next door, a huge branch broke off a tree and crashed across two gardens; the rubbish bins are all over the street, bottles and junk covering the road.
I was expecting to travel to London today, but no way. I´m only going to travel to the fridge and back to dig out a cold beer


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 18, 2022)

Definitely got some rain last night, though I haven't seen totals yet.  I looked out back around midnight, and my light had been triggered (either the rain, or that squirrel I caught!), and it looked like snow coming down, the drops were so large!  Around 5-6 am the cold front came through, triggering some thunder, but it was quick.  Still in the high 40s, but going down all day, and windy, but not as windy as originally forecast, and not much blew down overnight.  The lower temps today and tomorrow are about average for February, then back up again!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 18, 2022)

There was snow overnight, about 20 cm, ~8". It's currently -10°C (14°F) and feels like -20°C (-4°F). Yesterday and Wednesday it got above freezing.

It's messy out there. From the Weather Network:



> A weather cocktail of snow and freezing rain overnight has prompted widespread school closures across Montreal and southern Quebec Friday morning.
> 
> Environment Canada has issued snowfall and winter storm warnings for much of southern Quebec, including the Montreal and Laval region, the Quebec City region, the Laurentians, and the Mauricie.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 18, 2022)

Yesterday, I had a few feet of snow that had compacted down into a solid foot of ice covering my entire lawn.

One day later, it's all gone. Melted and sublimated in record time. The fog last night was patchy and almost ethereal.

The wind over my mountain sounded like a freight train this morning. Branches and trees down everywhere.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 19, 2022)

It was in the middle-upper 50s on Thursday. Yesterday and today we're at the freezing mark and just finished up with a snow squall. Fun stuff if you aren't driving in it!  But I can see clearly now. After another day hanging around 32 tomorrow, we will be back into the 50s next week. Roller coaster weather.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2022)

This is the current symbol for the weather we are having here on the Island of Montreal.







It indicates freezing rain. That's when super cooled water falls out of the sky and freezes on contact with anything that isn't warm, like roads and sidewalks. Not a fan.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 22, 2022)

It sounds like it raining, on and off.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2022)

Another rainy night, with the freight train sounding winds over the mountain. 

Spring clean up in the yard is gonna be fun this year.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## texasgirl (Mar 3, 2022)

Today's weather in the high 70s with the A\C on lol
Pay week was ice with heater and fireplace


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 4, 2022)

Back to cold tonight - down in the teens - and well below average tomorrow, maybe getting to 40°.  Another cold night, but well above average for Saturday, then possibly record highs Sunday and Monday, getting well into the 70s!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 6, 2022)

It's warm, 54, with a dew point of 53. It's so humid, our house windows could use windshield wipers. [emoji1]


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 7, 2022)

It is still 67° @midnight, and supposed to get to 78° tomorrow!  

Almost a week of warm weather forecast, but below freezing next Saturday!  Crazy weather...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 7, 2022)

Strange weather for sure. We had snow, then freezing rain overnight, then rain and then more freezing rain. We decided not to brave the walk to the curb to take out the garbage. I don't wanna break any bones. The forecast is fro much colder weather soon.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2022)

We've been having one of those great warm spells we usually get during the early spring - it's been in the 80s yesterday and today, partly sunny with gusty winds. Nice for sitting out on the porch.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Mar 7, 2022)

It´s 1C. that´s about 34F.
To me, that´s cold!!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 7, 2022)

Snow today and predicted through Friday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 8, 2022)

Right now, *beth*, you have more snow on the ground than we do! 

Warm temperatures the last couple of days have melted the snow, along with the ten-minute downpour we had around 11:00 PM. Right now, though, the wind gusts (45) are higher than the temperature (37). And it seems to be ALL gusts right now! No reading in the back (tree-filled) of the house.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 10, 2022)

WHEEEE!
It's snowing, BIG flakes too!
It's comin' down, but not "sticking" yet.
Kind of surprise, seeing as we weren't expecting any sort of precipitation over the next 10 days, but we'll take it... we need the water in the reservoirs and lakes.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 11, 2022)

We have snow also. 

This will be a stay at home day, for certain.

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2022)

It's -1°C (30°F) and we are expecting snow starting this afternoon: 10-15 cm (4-6 in) by Saturday evening. It may be mixed precipitation with a risk of freezing rain. I'm glad I don't have to go anywhere. It's gonna be a mess out there.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 11, 2022)

It's up in the 50s today and into tomorrow (a little over average), but then it drops, begins raining, then finishes with wet snow, and continues dropping well into the 20s.  Sounds like ice all over!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 13, 2022)

VERY cold and windy this morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 18, 2022)

Today is the first baseball game of the preseason and it feels like summer! Sunny, clear skies, and 70 degrees. 

And here comes a mosquito in my direction. Doesn't take much heat to wake them up. Heading inside now...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 18, 2022)

Highs in the mid 70s, mostly sunny, low humidity, more breeze than wind, last week, this week, and for the near future.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbNTn4Yer64[/URL


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2022)

It's starting to get springlike around here. I still expect at least one more snow event before summer.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 31, 2022)

I hope none of you are in those "bad weather areas", with tornadoes, etc., as they seem to be getting widespread!   It's getting into the 70s here, with severe thunderstorms later - already raining, though I couldn't really work outside, due to sustained winds near 30, and gusting well over 40 mph.  I weighted down what I could, and tomorrow, I'll see what I have to clean up, although the wind isn't supposed to let up until tomorrow night.


----------



## blissful (Apr 1, 2022)

Two inches of snow after raining all night, that was yesterday. It kind of melted but we got more snow, so another 2 inches this morning. Yesterday was beautiful, no wind, the snow clung to the trees, it was something to see.


I can't wait for warmer weather.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 5, 2022)

Rain Slush Snow Rain Slush Snow and repeat this whole week.  The weather people failed to warn about the Biting Wind accompanying all this.

This is the week my lawn mowing service notified they were going to start taking care of my lawn again.   Nice of them to email and I appreciate their service.  I was all set to reply back "bring a shovel".  Luckily they sent a revised note to start on a later date, which is better than me sending a smart a** remark anyway.


----------



## Silversage (Apr 6, 2022)

Today we were 83 F and sunny all day.
Sorry, but someone has to live here.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 6, 2022)

Rainy, dreary and cool.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 6, 2022)

Looks like it stopped just in the last half hour or so, as it was still going at 10 am.  It looks like it rained close to 1½", and more tomorrow, maybe the entire day.  We do need the rain.  Still cool - 54°, and not getting much warmer.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2022)

45F rain in forecast for today.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 7, 2022)

Peanuts and Cracker Jax.

It's Baseball Season Opening Day today.  For some, not for others.  Game post-poned until tomorrow when the weather will clear up here.  Too rainy today and Brrr, too uncomfortably cold too.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2022)

6°C (43°F) at the moment and steady rain. We are expecting 40-60 mm (1.6-2.4 inches) today and this evening. There might be ice pellets mixed in at times. A couple of hours of mixed precipitation overnight. 

I just hope the river doesn't rise enough to cause flooding. I'm high enough above the river that it shouldn't be able to get to my place, but I worry about other people's homes and local businesses.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2022)

It's been partly sunny and partly cloudy today. The clouds are starting to darken fill the sky - we'll be getting some storms later this afternoon and evening. Temp is a warm 79F right now.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 7, 2022)

It's going to be a scorcher in Sandy Eggo today. It's gonna be close to 100°, with winds from the NNE @ 6mph, no cloud cover and no rain. I just might have to turn on the air conditioner. Yes, you should all be jealous!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 7, 2022)

I am never jealous of someone in hundred degree heat, despite the fact that my peppers love the heat!   I just heard from someone else in that area, that was planting things in the 70s, which is normal for now, and suddenly, it's in the 90s!

Here, it's in the low/mid 50s (60° avg for now), and about 3" of rain, with more to come.  Not really bad, since we did need rain.  And next week in the 70s!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Apr 11, 2022)

We were 70 last week.  I had to switch on the AC, as it was stuffy in the house.  This morning...







We lost our pear tree.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 11, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> We were 70 last week.  I had to switch on the AC, as it was stuffy in the house.  This morning...
> 
> View attachment 51392
> 
> ...


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 11, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your pear tree, *Ginny.*  I just heard on the news about Oregon having an unusual snow storm for this time of the year.  That's unusual for that to be in the news here!  

They are calling for very high temperatures here in the next few days - possibly up to 80° Wednesday and Thursday!  Back down to normal, in the middle of the 60s after that.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks, *Dave*!  Yes, they said that "measurable snow" at PDX, for this time of year, is a first.  We get snow in April, just usually not this much.  The pear tree is the lump in the middle picture.  Sigh.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Apr 12, 2022)

Most of the roads are clear now...but Waste Connections says all pick-ups are delayed one day.  Oh, well.  Not a big deal on that.  

This morning, friends due East of us in Kamiah, Idaho sent pictures similar to ours from yesterday and the comment, "Just took the snow plow off the truck last week!"


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 12, 2022)

We have 66F right now and are supposed to reach a high of 81F! Spring is crazy time! [emoji16]


----------



## GinnyPNW (Apr 14, 2022)

This just in from Timberline...

48" SINCE APRIL 1
46 MORE DAYS OF SPRING SKIING


----------



## msmofet (Apr 14, 2022)

It’s 84F at the moment.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 14, 2022)

We started off at 58 F this morning, a bit of rain that cleared away with sun shine...  and a drop down to 53 (2pm) and slowly dropping to 41 overnite. 

Tomorrow will try to climb up to 50 but then back down to 34.. Sat and Tues hopefully will be the last of the below 32. I guess another week of 50 ish temps.

When the sun comes out, it is lovely though so, just waiting....


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 23, 2022)

Windy.

Kit Carson Electric CO-OP, Town of Taos and Taos County Prepare for
Dangerous High Winds Update 4/22/22 8:15 pm

At this time, there are no immediate threats of wildfire to Taos County. Kit Carson Electric Cooperative, the Town of Taos, and Taos County are all working collaboratively to plan for the possibility of providing support to our neighboring communities that may be required to evacuate.

We ask that you remain prepared with additional water, batteries, food, and other supplies in case of any adverse effects of this storm. Please ensure you have an adequate backup power supply for medical devices, charge your cell phone when possible, and have a portable radio for backup.

Kit Carson Electric Cooperative crews are working diligently to replace a broken pole and will continue to inform and update community members of planned outages and information regarding the windstorm.


-- 
Pascual Maestas, Mayor

Town of Taos


We can barely see the mountain because of the blowing dust.  Yesterday we had 30 to 60 MPH winds most of the day.  Some of this haze is from wildfires from Arizona and New Mexico.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2022)

Yikes Beth, stay safe.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Apr 23, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Yikes Beth, stay safe.



Ditto!  Things can sneak up!


----------



## dragnlaw (May 22, 2022)

So we got hit by tornado winds.  Was a warm,quiet, grey day, quite lovely but something didn't feel right.  LOL  when am I going to learn to listen to myself? 

Started to rain a little bit and the winds suddenly picked up. Went to help my son bring in all the bunnies he had just put out in their garden cages.  Sent the kids inside when the wind really got bad. 

A big hole in the roof, about 3' sq. and another in the wall, about 1.5'? Then it bounced down to the brand new deck.  In total 3 huge parts of the tree came down...  and I'm super angry as I had asked the city to take it down last year when a different tree fell and crushed the trampoline.  No, no, they said...  it was safe.

The branch blocked the back door and patio door but didn't break it. A little twig in the screen, lol. 

So last night my son & DIL slept in the livingroom. Vacuum has been going constantly yesterday afternoon & this morning. Bags of broken drywall, stuffing from ripped open bags of insulation, but worse (she hates them!) are the ants that were left behind by the branch!
That was the umbrella and glass patio table where the kids had been playing moments before.  The gazebo beside it.


But that was it. No injuries. Still have a house. Thank You up there!

Edit: added a pic of the deck in the "before" state.


----------



## GinnyPNW (May 22, 2022)

Oh, dear, *dragn*!!  I'm so sorry to hear & see this news...but, like you, I'm so happy that there were no human injuries!  Your home and yard looks like it was very nice and I'm sure it will be again!  Yes, trust your inner voice!!


----------



## dragnlaw (May 22, 2022)

Actually I've now heard that 3 people were killed. 2 from a falling tree.  Don't think it was here in this town but not sure.

The path was quite wide spread from about Niagra up & thru Quebec. taxy mentioned the storm went around Montreal (north and south of it) LOL.  Evidently there are advantages to being an island!


----------



## GinnyPNW (May 22, 2022)

I understand it was bad in New Jersey too!


----------



## taxlady (May 22, 2022)

That was a weather event called a derecho. It went from the border of Michigan all the way past Quebec City (over 1,000 km). Derechos can have hurricane force winds. It's just that they are a series of thunderstorms in a straight line. They can spawn tornadoes. Last I checked, the death toll was up to five. Over half a million people were without power in Quebec and over 400,000 in Ontario.

As Dragn mentioned, it did miss the Island of Montreal. It went north and south of us. We got enough wind to make the branches on the trees sway a lot. The sky got very dark and ominous looking. I heard some thunder, but then, the wind calmed down. The sky became a lighter shade of grey and we didn't even get any rain.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 22, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Over hal.f a million people were without power in Quebec and over* 400,000 in Ontario.*



*Gotta love that Generac Generator!*  I baked cookies with the grandkids in the basement while the others were fixing the roof and cleaning up the mess in the bedroom.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 22, 2022)

Wow, dragn, you sure did have some wicked weather come through your area! I'm glad to hear that the only injuries sustained were of the non-human or animal kind. Things can be replaced; people cannot. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## taxlady (May 22, 2022)

The weather still seems to be in an agitated mood. Tree branches are swaying a bit and the sky is looking decidedly unfriendly. It's draining all my energy.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 22, 2022)

Huge bummer, *dragnlaw*.

Thankful that you are  all safe.

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (May 22, 2022)

Wow, dragn, that must have been scary! I'm glad everyone is okay!

We're driving back from Michigan to Virginia and just went through our second line of storms, west of Washington, DC. The sky is clearing now.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 23, 2022)

*GG*, I have discovered over the years, I'd rather be at home than on the road during storms like that.  Hope the rest of your trip is/has been safe.

*Many thanks *for all the good wishes everyone.  
I must comment that the pictures are misleading on the deck.  One picture is from the security camera under the roof line - that is the one with the tree down.  The picture of the deck before was taken standing on a small raised deck at the garage door, just under the eaves and security camera. 
So the railing seen with the tree down was a single railing. The full railing of the deck had only one section (maybe two damaged) torn off.  Not so bad.


----------



## taxlady (May 24, 2022)

Here's an article with a video about the exciting weather that we had on Saturday, here in Ontario and Quebec. Over 40% of Canada's population was affected. I have friends who live off the Island of Montreal who were affected. Some can't send kids to school for safety concerns and access, due to fallen trees. There are a lot of fallen trees. There are broken power pylons. It's going to take a while for everyone to get their power back. Some friends are even without cell service. I am really glad that dragn wasn't more adversely affected. Still a PITA and scary.

Sadly, the known death toll is up to 10.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...red-after-deadly-weekend-storm-ontario-quebec


----------



## dragnlaw (May 24, 2022)

We do consider ourselves very lucky when we listen to others stories.  My own cirlce of friends just off the island of Montreal said they were not affected badly, just a bit of wind and rain, not scary.  But have another friends went without power for 2 days. 

We've been having a steady stream of evaluators coming around - roofing, siding, structural damages both house and deck (moved 3"), insulation and exterminator (tree dropped all those ants in).

City is determining how to bring a crane in through the cemetary without disturbing the residents there. (ground is spring time soft and heavy crane might sink) Crane is needed to lift out the trunks in the back.


----------



## bethzaring (May 29, 2022)

The fires drag on.  The nearest fire to me, the Hermits Peak/Calf's Canyon fire, remains the largest one burning in the US.  Currently it has burned over 314,000 acres, has 3,001 folks fighting it and is 50% contained.  The winds have been horrendous. No predictions when it will be contained.  The Federal Govt. has been very helpful.  Folks from all over the country are here to help.


----------



## Marlingardener (May 29, 2022)

Bethzaring, I do hope the fires do not reach you, and that they are put out soon.
Here we have 93 degree heat in the afternoon, and wind. We are currently in a draught, not severe but noticeable, but since we harvest and save rain water we can water our gardens.


----------



## bethzaring (May 29, 2022)

Marlingardener said:


> Bethzaring, I do hope the fires do not reach you, and that they are put out soon.
> Here we have 93 degree heat in the afternoon, and wind. We are currently in a draught, not severe but noticeable, but since we harvest and save rain water we can water our gardens.



Thanks Marlingardener.  I am not in danger of the fires reaching me.  About two weeks ago, the command center for the fires were moved to the small town I live in, Taos.  I too collect and store rain water but so far, we have  had 1 1/2 inches of rain this year.  We are in an extreme drought.  For the first time, we are set up to collect and transport water from our acequia to our 1100 square foot garden.  We live in the desert, but weather conditions are dramatically changing here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 8, 2022)

*beth*, I wish you were getting the kind of rain we're having right now. It's pouring down, with about a quarter inch predicted for tonight. I think we've already had that much, and the rain is supposed to continue for another few hours. We're also supposed to get good rains overnight Wednesday into Thursday morning - an inch or more. While we aren't in a severe drought, we are experiencing a moderate one. My plans for doing a little gardening tomorrow might be getting washed away, but that's OK. We need the rain - and need to clear out a lot of pollen from the air. *ah-choo*


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 8, 2022)

We've just had a couple of days of rain. Appreciated for the plants just put in. Earlier Spring rains were also good as it made recovering weed grown garden (of many years) much easier to turn over and remove roots.

Have sun today (70f) quite cool at night (54f)

Can't complain, rain tomorrow off and on all day, with sun inbetween. 
Next 2 days will be sunny again.

I'm a happy camper.  Just rain for the garden and sun for happy dispositions.


----------



## Marlingardener (Jun 8, 2022)

We are hot and dry. The temperature today is predicted to hit triple digits and no rain in the forecast for a week. We harvest rain water (when we have it) so I have plenty of water to lug to the gardens early in the morning before the sun comes out and temperatures rise.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 22, 2022)

YEEHAAA!!!

We've been hearing thunder for about the past 1/2 hour and there's a HUGE black cloud moving towards us... we need rain _so __badly_!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 22, 2022)

It's not raining at the moment here on the West Island of Montreal. 21°C, so very comfortable. But, we are expecting a LOT of rain tomorrow. The ground is saturated, so there is a risk of flooding. Luckily I'm near the top of a not very high hill / slope, but it's enough.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 27, 2022)

*Wet!*

It's currently 70 degrees F, and *raining*! We need rain, since we're in a moderate(?) drought right now. We even got some thunder. Love thunder! Mom always told me that it was angels bowling.  Sun's just over the horizon, though, and bringing a cool front with it. While the rain was nice, I'm looking forward to the next three or four days.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 27, 2022)

Normally, I don't mind getting .73" of rain, but I didn't want it now, since it is only about a week until I harvest my garlic, and the drier the better for about 3 weeks before that.  Yea can't have everything!  

I'm still using last year's garlic, as I had a good dry spell before harvest, then.


----------



## LVDeb (Jun 27, 2022)

The high today was 106.

That is all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 30, 2022)

But it's a dry heat, right, *Deb*? 

It's perfect here. Mid-70s. Low humidity (40%) and dew point (51). Wish it could stay like this until, maybe, Thanksgiving?  No, huh? *sigh*


----------



## GinnyPNW (Jun 30, 2022)

It is 74 here, at the moment.  Supposed to reach 75 by 6PM.  I understand it is about the same at home today and next week is predicted to be more of the same.


----------



## LVDeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Dry heat, yes. For that I'm grateful.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 30, 2022)

High 80's and humid.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## GinnyPNW (Aug 9, 2022)

Uggghhhh!  Where's my clouds!?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 9, 2022)

_Supposed_ to be the last day of this horrible heat - high 90s and 106-107° heat index. (I still don't complain, considering how bad it is in some areas!) Starting tomorrow, at 89°, every day is in the forecast the 80s, but I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 9, 2022)

Our temperature came down significantly last night with rain and some thundersotrms.  Stayed down and is really pleasant today! 

Hang in there guys, relief is coming!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2022)

Here on the Island of Montreal, we are having a short reprieve from the overly hot and humid.



And for the folks more used to Fahrenheit:


----------



## msmofet (Aug 9, 2022)

It’s not raining and the sky blue and sun beating down.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 9, 2022)

Still hasn't rained. I wish it would rain and cool everything down a bit.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Aug 9, 2022)

We got rain, for like 5 minutes.  A good rain.  Then the sun came out and now it is 84F.

G


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 9, 2022)

I just had a _very_ brief sunshower, with a loud crack of thunder, after it had gotten very dark, but there was no rain until it was bright out - like Florida!  Only got .01", and probably won't have any more.  Crazy weather!  And now they are back to predicting the next two days in the 90s again.  Like I said, I'll believe the cooling off when it happens!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 22, 2022)

RAIN!!! [emoji813] From the look of the radar map, this might last a while. I sure hope so - we've been in a "Moses' zone" for a while.  That's when it looks like rain, then the clouds split and completely miss our town.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 22, 2022)

Anyone here in Texas, and how are you doing?  I hope you aren't near those monsoon areas I'm hearing about!  Seems like it's always either one extreme or the other.

I brought us rain yesterday, when I went out to mow my lawn, and it started maybe 2 minutes later!  After 2 times around the lawn, I took the tractor back into the shed, figuring it would stop, after .02", like it has been doing lately.  I ended up getting .47" - not much, but more than we've been getting lately!

I got .20" more overnight, and everything is still wet out there; the temp. is only 79°, but the humidity is 91%, so I'm not going to finish mowing my lawn any time soon!  And I can't really work on the wet plants, so it's an indoor day, so far.  And there is a possibility for some more rain, starting at 2:00, but it's ify, as you all know.

I just looked out, and it had rained, but only enough to wet things again, and the sun is finally out.  Maybe it will dry it out some.  The humidity is down to 75%, and temp 83° already, from the brief sun...we'll see how it goes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> RAIN!!! [emoji813] From the look of the radar map, this might last a while. I sure hope so - we've been in a "Moses' zone" for a while.  That's when it looks like rain, then the clouds split and completely miss our town.
> 
> View attachment 53060


Ha, that happens to us a lot! The storms go right around us! Glad you got some rain!


----------



## LovelyLinda (Aug 22, 2022)

Here in Alabama it is a comfortable temperature, but fairly cloudy. It is the perfect weather for my son's baseball game! Wish him luck!


----------



## Marlingardener (Aug 22, 2022)

We received more much needed rain. The temps were in the high 80's to low 90's until the rain moved in and now we're in the 70's.
We are still in drought mode, and need about 7" more to get back to normal. Normal? Texas? Oxymoron?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 13, 2022)

It's gloomy and wet outside. I had to bring in my potted plants, because of the threat of thunderstorms with winds gusting.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 13, 2022)

It was (and still is) another one of those "icky sticky" mornings (dewpoints in the 70s), but the humidity is  supposed to lift _sometime_ today, with a high in the low 80s.  It rained .20" overnight, to add to that humidity - a little more than the .13" yesterday.

Later this week it is supposed to be getting much nicer - should be low humidity in the morning, so I can mow; lately the dew hasn't lifted until after noon sometime!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 13, 2022)

Well S#!+ !!!  That's scaring the pee-wad outta me!
We've got a hum-dinger of a Monsoon Thunderstorm gonna on and the Lightening is intense AND right over us.

We don't have bolt lightening in Hawaii, only sheet lightening, so this really _*freaks me out!*_

BUT, we need the water, so, I've got my big girl panties on and the wine is chilling


----------



## taxlady (Sep 13, 2022)

Are all your devices fully charged? I do that when we I expect a thunderstorm. I don't know about where you live, but we sometimes lose power when there are thunderstorms here or nearby.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 13, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Are all your devices fully charged? I do that when we I expect a thunderstorm. I don't know about where you live, but we sometimes lose power when there are thunderstorms here or nearby.



Yes, we try to keep everything topped off.
And knock wood, we've not lost power here, yet! 
November makes 6 years that we've lived in the house.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 13, 2022)

Round 6 is coming at us from the South and so far we've gotten over an inch of rain.  I'd bet the washes are running really high ... we should go take a look!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 13, 2022)

I should also say that we unplug stuff just in case our house is hit by lightening.

When we were renting a place 45 minutes away from here, while our house was being built, the landlords lived upstairs from us.

One afternoon a bad thunder and lightening storm sat over us and gave out the loudest "KABOOB" I'd ever heard.  
Mr. Landlord was home and yells down the dumb waiter shaft, 
"QUICK! Unplug everything!" 
(not sure if anyone remembers that rental we were in and I'd send up plates of food to the Mr & Mrs Landlord via the dumb waiter, so cool!)
A bolt of lightening hit _real _close to the house, very spooky!!!!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 13, 2022)

When we lived in L.A., lightening struck a palm tree a few doors up the street.  It was the loudest noise I've ever heard!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 13, 2022)

I wonder why most houses seem to be built without lightning rods nowadays. The old attached duplexes and triplexes in Montreal seem to all have lightning rods.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 13, 2022)

The humidity lifted, finally! It is supposed to stay this way for a few days, with the temperature above average again, next week.  At least I get a few days I'll take advantage of the nice weather. Lows are supposed to be down in the high 50s a couple of times, and in the lows for humidity. I'll be mowing again one of the next two days - something I couldn't do, with that dew all over well into the afternoon lately.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 13, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I wonder why most houses seem to be built without lightning rods nowadays. The old attached duplexes and triplexes in Montreal seem to all have lightning rods.



Both of our homes here on the Mainland, we installed "whole house surge protectors" which is suppose to take the hit and not your appliances.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 15, 2022)

Still ht here. Mid 90s by day. We are looking at 96 for Sunday. No rain in over a week, either. We are way behind on rain. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Sep 15, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I should also say that we unplug stuff just in case our house is hit by lightening.
> 
> When we were renting a place 45 minutes away from here, while our house was being built, the landlords lived upstairs from us.
> 
> ...



Been there, done that. Our lake house got hit by lightning. We weren't there. I got a call at 0-dark-thirty from the fire department. 

Unplugging things wouldn't have kept the roof from burning off. Smoke ruined just about everything else. 

Good insurance is the best thing you can have for a lightning strike. 

CD


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Sep 17, 2022)

here in central israel

i think you have changed the forums system?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2022)

It's 67ºF and sunny. Summer is CLEARLY over.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 17, 2022)

It has been nice here, too, and no AC for I think 5 days now, but here,  the first day of fall is forecast @90°!  So summer's not over here. ):


----------



## Badjak (Sep 18, 2022)

Expected 40+ today and for the next week. That's centigrade!
So 104-105 oF


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 18, 2022)

I consider myself lucky, after hearing that!  Only got to 85° today, but again, no AC, as it was so cool last night, and I cooled the house off.  And it's already down to 74°, so I opened up again, to get that cool air inside.  And I saw that they have dropped the prediction for the first of fall (Thurs) to 79°, so temps are dropping!


----------



## caseydog (Sep 19, 2022)

Nothing new here. Looks like 95F for the first day of autumn. No rain.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 20, 2022)

So far, gorgeous day today. Supposed to get warmer, and more humid later, and tomorrow, but not the "oppressive" type, and originally it was forecast to get to 90° on Thursday - first partial day of fall - but now it's supposed to stay in the 70s. Yesterday was the first day in 6 I had to turn the AC on, but that was late, and not for long.


----------



## summer57 (Sep 20, 2022)

Beautiful day here today, too.  27 celcius (80.6 F), light breeze, sunny, perfect!  September's nearly always a perfect month in southwestern BC.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 3, 2022)

It was miserable here again today - "raw" was a word I kept hearing used to describe it!  It was up to 2.34" here on my rain gauge, just as it's getting ready to go to midnight.  So that's 3.32" total, and it's still coming down the next two days.  And it's down to 50°, which isn't good, and not getting out of the 50s for a couple of days.


----------



## summer57 (Oct 3, 2022)

It's been summer-hot in Vancouver lately, around 22-25 C or... I think around 75 F.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 3, 2022)

It's barely gotten up to 50° today, and raining some - up to .42", so far, and supposed to get heavier later.


----------



## summer57 (Oct 3, 2022)

Still nice weather here, a little cooler this week.  I changed to F for all your non-metric people!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 3, 2022)

Apparently we have the remnants of Ian mixing with a nor'easter that's creating lots of wind and rain, which is causing flooding in some areas. Local school systems and some city offices are closed. Unfortunately, my dentist's office is still open and I'm sitting here waiting for my appointment to begin.


----------



## Badjak (Oct 4, 2022)

Still dry
Still 40 plus oC and this will go on for a while
Rain expected around mid November


----------



## Marlingardener (Oct 4, 2022)

Sunny with little to no breeze. No rain in the forecast until a week from now.  Our drought is now considered "severe" and for once, I agree with the weather forecasters!
It's lovely having the windows open with temperatures in the high 50's and low 60's, but the sound of rain on the windows would be most welcome.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 4, 2022)

Another miserable day here at noon, with temp only up to 50°, at 3 pm only 51°, and .68" more rain - up to 4.62", so far in my yard, in these several days, with more to come.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 5, 2022)

It is still raining some today, but it slowed down greatly, compared to the last 4 days. It has just gotten over 5" (including early this morning), so we are "officially" out of the drought, at least in my area (we were in a 4"+ deficit, before this). It is supposed to get to 61°, which is still 10° below average, but the next two days are supposed to be 75°, and no rain the next 6 days. I'll have to let it dry out some, then get the bed ready for the garlic!


----------



## caseydog (Oct 6, 2022)

Temperatures have moderated a lot. It is comfortable now. But, still no rain. We really need rain. 

CD


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 6, 2022)

We will finally get a rain free day, and maybe up to 75° today.  And sun - my eyes are not used to that!  Still too wet to do much outside - maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 15, 2022)

Temperatures are in the mid-30s. No wind to speak of. And


----------



## caseydog (Nov 15, 2022)

Winter has arrived, at least the Dallas version of winter. Right now, it is clear and 37F. 

CD


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Nov 16, 2022)

23 celsius


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2022)

Here, in Southern Quebec, we are expecting our first snow, with accumulation, of the season to start early this morning, around 04h00. It's currently 0°C (32°F) and feels like -6°C (21°F). We got the outside water turned off yesterday and I also harvested the last of the chives yesterday. Today, we put a cover on the gas grill. DH also put a new light bulb in the outside light, since that would be a pain in the patooty once there is snow accumulation.

It's probably the same weather system that brought snow to @Cooking Goddess.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 16, 2022)

For our area, cold as a witch's tit. Gonna be this way for at least 10 days, along with some light winds.  Fortunately no precip but the humidity is ugly-fugly.  Um, some sunshine off and on.  Daytime temps to be in the 30s and the sleepytime ones to reach 20 or lower.  Very unusual for our region.

Brass monkey is inside and our pets are warm and comfy.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 16, 2022)

*Katie!*  I take it this is _not_ your favourite kind of weather.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2022)

Well, we did get that snow that was promised. 10 cm (4") at the Montreal Airport, which is 7.30 km (4.54 mi) from me, according to Google maps. It's really pretty and we enjoyed the gentle white light that all that snow reflected. We will appreciate it less and less as the season progresses. It's currently 0°C (32°F) and feels like -5°C (23°F).


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 17, 2022)

We got the snow yesterday too.  How is it that the main snow shoveler just "happens" to be away?  That was heavy snow to shovel. I didn't do the whole deck, left what's going to be hard and solid for when he gets back. 
He might be lucky and today's snow will soften it, Don't know how much we'll get but hope not enough to shovel?


----------



## Marlingardener (Nov 17, 2022)

I can't complain. Our temperature at 9a.m. is high 40's with sunshine. The high today is predicted to be mid-50s. The next week will supposedly keep warming, with Thanksgiving Day being in the 60's. Only one day with a chance of rain this coming week. 
After living in upstate NY for 25 years, I do *not* miss snow and cold.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 17, 2022)

Well, we got our second snow of the season. It's not too cold, 0°C (32°F) and feels like -3°C (27°F). I took some pictures out my front door and back doors. It's day two of this snow storm. There was no snow on the ground on the day before yesterday.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Dec 18, 2022)

24°-17° C


----------



## summer57 (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm in Vancouver, so it rarely snows and doesn't get very cold.  It was supposed to snow today, but like the last few days, it's been sunny and really nice. No rain, around 4C, or 40F, today.

It's supposed to snow Sunday morning, turn to rain in the afternoon, and get really cold by Tuesday.  By really cold, I mean -7C, which is 19F. That is really cold here. The last few days have been very nice so not complaining!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 18, 2022)

For our region, cold as a witches'...well, never mind.  'Bout 19F right now and predicted to stay this way for at least 10 days with Mother Nature taking a chill pill into the single digits.  Our poor and beautiful rosemary plant on the breezeway looks like it's been mummified.

I even broke out my L.L. Bean kitty slippers last night...and I am NEVER cold.  At least we can pile on the layers.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 18, 2022)

LOL, bundle up *Katie*!
We're supposed to get a bit of snow later this morning. Yesterday was a high of 34 (1c), today supposed to be 30 (-1c) with low of 25 (-4c) tonight.  Pretty much like that all of this coming week.  Snow on Fri and Sat which will also be a tad colder and easier for to the reindeer to fly.

A bit warmer than in my old haunts on the farm but not by much.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 21, 2022)

*Winter Soltic*e is today for the Northern Hemisphere!  This Wednesday is the shortest day of the year.  
We are going to have a high of 32 F (0 c) and possible rain.  Don't think we'll have a white Christmas this year.


----------



## Marlingardener (Dec 21, 2022)

The weather gods must have read my previous post about not missing cold and snow. We will be getting an arctic blast moving in Thursday afternoon, and then two days of freezing temperatures with the wind chill taking the temperatures to minus numbers. 
We have prepared as much as we can and will bring in our cat (who is rapidly becoming an indoor cat!). The hens have heat lamps and plenty of scratch and a heat lamp on their waterer to keep it liquid. The two remaining herb plants are in the workshop, and IF the electricity stays on, we'll be okay.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm dreaming of a while Christmas...a hundred miles north and west of here!
That storm, that is burying much of the north and mid-west in snow, is giving us a lot of rain, starting tomorrow.  And overnight, Thursday into Friday, it will be getting _warmer_, getting well into the 50s, then suddenly turning cold, and overnight Friday, it is supposed to get to 14°!  And not out of the 20s for highs, the next 3 days.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2022)

Today we have a high of 1°C (34°F). We still have enough snow from the previous snow dump to have a white Solstice. Happy Solstice to everyone else who celebrates it. I follow a weather guy on Patreon. He specializes in Quebec weather. He says that, starting Thursday evening, the weather will go “coo coo caca”. We may get freezing rains. We will be getting lots of rain, followed by snow squalls and possibly a lot of snow. We will get wind gusts in the 80-100 km/hr range. He is advising that anyone who doesn't absolutely need to be on the road, not travel. We cancelled our plans to visit the in-laws in Cornwall, ON. It's going to be a dangerous nightmare on the roads for this holiday season. This is part of a humongous weather system affecting a lot of North America.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 21, 2022)

That big arctic mass is on its way to Texas, too. Low of 13F/-11C on Friday morning, but no precipitation. It won't be as bad as "The Big Freeze" a few years ago, as it won't be around that long. 

CD


----------



## cookiecrafter (Dec 22, 2022)

caseydog said:


> That big arctic mass is on its way to Texas, too. Low of 13F/-11C on Friday morning, but no precipitation. It won't be as bad as "The Big Freeze" a few years ago, as it won't be around that long.
> 
> CD


Hunker Down!!!


----------



## blissful (Dec 22, 2022)

Our day started at 23 deg F and some flurries. By 6 or 7 pm we'll be in the minus digits. Then it just gets worse with winds 30-40 mph here in Wisconsin, and not like Buffalo NY at 50-60 mph winds! Some snow and dangerously low temperatures. We start our self-imposed 3-day lockdown to avoid the dangerous driving and temperatures--Thursday, Friday, and Christmas Eve day. Hopefully, we'll have warmer temperatures and less wind on Christmas.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2022)

Not that cold here at the moment -6°C (21°F) and feels like -14°C (7°F). We are expecting snow starting at around 19h and changing to freezing rain and then rain tomorrow morning. We are also expecting wind gusts over 100 km/h. Big concerns about power outages with wind like that. Good chance of flash freezing too. We are even expecting snow squalls coming all the way from Lake Huron. This is a big and dangerous weather system.

We are also putting ourselves on a three day lockdown.


----------



## blissful (Dec 22, 2022)

@taxlady, We'll be running a free class over the cold weather snap.
Snow shoveling class. - Free
This Friday through Sunday I am offering a Christmas special.  For 3 days only I will be coaching the proper way to do snow removal at my home.  Contact me with your desired timeslot and I will provide the address.  Please bring the shovel you would normally use at home.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 22, 2022)

I believe *blissful* forgot to mention, meals and hot rum toddy's supplied with the course.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2022)

We're facing the arrival of the big storm that's been crossing the country. Based on the amount of TV time it's getting on the news, the end of the world is imminent. 

Just watching the 11:00 news. The opening salvo is about the weather. Then we go to a reporter standing outside in the rain (always struck me as silly), then we interview the shoppers, then we go to the airports. Then there's other news. Then there's a full weather report. Then there's more news and we wrap up with a weather recap.

Is this a New England obsession or are people this crazy about the weather elsewhere too?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> We're facing the arrival of the big storm that's been crossing the country. Based on the amount of TV time it's getting on the news, the end of the world is imminent.
> 
> Just watching the 11:00 news. The opening salvo is about the weather. Then we go to a reporter standing outside in the rain (always struck me as silly), then we interview the shoppers, then we go to the airports. Then there's other news. Then there's a full weather report. Then there's more news and we wrap up with a weather recap.
> 
> Is this a New England obsession or are people this crazy about the weather elsewhere too?


This is likely an historic storm. When the weather can kill you, it's not hard to be a little obsessed about it.


----------



## blissful (Dec 23, 2022)

A friend in Missouri, the winds were high and in the middle of the night last night, the smoke from the wood-burning chimney backed into the house. They were lucky to realize it before they all died of smoke inhalation. Their neighbor's fire engulfed the house and with a long driveway, the water froze in the fire truck or hoses. It was a total loss but they escaped harm. 

It's not just the snow or lack of snow, the freezing ice on the roads, or the cold temperatures, it's how difficult it is to get around in the bad weather. We dress warmly, have very efficient plow trucks and even our cars break down sometimes. No one wants to be out when it is in the minus temperatures.

This storm has gotten more than average attention, no doubt. People losing electricity at this point would be disastrous for homes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 23, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> We're facing the arrival of the big storm that's been crossing the country. Based on the amount of TV time it's getting on the news, the end of the world is imminent...
> Is this a New England obsession or are people this crazy about the weather elsewhere too?


New England definitely has its own take on the weather, like it doesn't happen anywhere else but here/there. Never in my life, except for when a hurricane completely obliterates a part of Florida, have I seen wall-to-wall, all weather-all the time reporting like I've seen in MA. Entire afternoons of regular programming will be pre-empted so that they can rotate between the anchor looking amazed (come ON, Ed, you were born in MA. Act like it.), the weather expert waving hands and wandering in and out of the frame while having their butt cover the spot on the map where you live, and the poor reporters who have been sent into the elements to experience the weather event so we don't have to. It's New England. Buck up. And stay inside for heaven's sake! At least all of your temperatures look like they'll have two digits.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 23, 2022)

Now, our current weather in Ohio. It's 42 degrees with rain. However, by 9 AM this morning you can take the number "4" from that temperature and you will have the predicted temperature about seven hour from now. 2. 2 degrees. Fahrenheit, just to be clear. Temperatures expected to be skinnier than Twiggy for the next 48-60 hours. While I was running around picking up the last few things before we
hunker down, I had NPR on the radio. A co-host from the show "All Things Considered" was talking to the governor of Wyoming. He said that over the last 24 hours the temperature had dropped 30 degrees. All I could think was "here, hold my hot toddy". 

BTW @Andy M., while the weather on the Cleveland station did open with weather and have a full weather forecast, the news and sports segments looked pretty much as long as normal. It will be interesting to see if that holds true tomorrow, when the storm really revs up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Now, our current weather in Ohio. It's 42 degrees with rain. However, by 9 AM this morning you can take the number "4" from that temperature and you will have the predicted temperature about seven hour from now. 2. 2 degrees. Fahrenheit, just to be clear. Temperatures expected to be skinnier than Twiggy for the next 48-60 hours. While I was running around picking up the last few things before we
> hunker down, I had NPR on the radio. A co-host from the show "All Things Considered" was talking to the governor of Wyoming. He said that over the last 24 hours the temperature had dropped 30 degrees. All I could think was "here, hold my hot toddy".
> 
> BTW @Andy M., while the weather on the Cleveland station did open with weather and have a full weather forecast, the news and sports segments looked pretty much as long as normal. It will be interesting to see if that holds true tomorrow, when the storm really revs up.


Very similar here with high winds and a drop in temp expected this afternoon.

I'm heading for the local Wegman's when they open at 6:00 am for a few groceries and holiday treats.

I don't expect to use the car again until it's time for a New Year's Eve grocery haul, but I would like to bundle up and take a walk through the neighborhood on Christmas Eve to see the lights and decorations.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 23, 2022)

Its always the storm of the year, the Storme of the century or the storm of a lifetime.

Right now, a lot of wind and some rain.
Theoretically going temps going to drop significantly tonight.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> We're facing the arrival of the big storm that's been crossing the country. Based on the amount of TV time it's getting on the news, the end of the world is imminent.
> 
> Just watching the 11:00 news. The opening salvo is about the weather. Then we go to a reporter standing outside in the rain (always struck me as silly), then we interview the shoppers, then we go to the airports. Then there's other news. Then there's a full weather report. Then there's more news and we wrap up with a weather recap.
> 
> Is this a New England obsession or are people this crazy about the weather elsewhere too?


No, they do it here in the South, too, although we're just getting wind and rain today. This is one reason why I stopped watching local news 25 years ago. It's nothing but death and destruction, with the addition of weather and traffic. I can either get the same information elsewhere or do without it.

We have a strange day coming up. Right now, it's 51F and it will get colder as the day goes on. We're supposed to have 20F by 8 pm and 16F tomorrow morning. I guess I should pick my parsley today and see what other greens I can harvest.


----------



## Marlingardener (Dec 23, 2022)

Like GotGarlic, we have stopped watching local news. Right now the broadcasters are harping on the Arctic Blast" and the weather forecasters are having a field day. They do manage to report on the latest gun or traffic fatality, and then throw in a very thinly disguised advertisement for a local business, aka "small business thrives" in some nearby town. Once there was a report on a movie theater in a small town, and how well it was doing. The next day the theater reported it was closing due to lack of business.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2022)

taxlady said:


> This is likely an historic storm. When the weather can kill you, it's not hard to be a little obsessed about it.


I wish this was the only time the weather got this much attention on the news. When we have a big snowstorm, the entire newsroom goes into "Stromcenter mode" and it's all weather all the time.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 23, 2022)

GotGarlic said:


> No, they do it here in the South, too, although we're just getting wind and rain today. *This is one reason why I stopped watching local news 25 years ago.* It's nothing but death and destruction, with the addition of weather and traffic. I can either get the same information elsewhere or do without it.


ditto


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 23, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> N He said that over the last 24 hours the temperature had dropped 30 degrees. *All I could think was "here, hold my hot toddy". *


 hear hear!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 23, 2022)

Apparently my weather decided to be an overachiever. Our temps weren't supposed to go below zero..


Dropped more than 40 degrees, too.


Needless to say, we aren't going anywhere today.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 23, 2022)

according to my weather site it is 10F, feels like -11F.  
But my thermometer in the back yard say 8F, so have no idea what the 'feels like' is - but listening and watching the wind tells me it is bloody nasty!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## taxlady (Dec 23, 2022)

We had a bunch of rain overnight here on the Island of Montreal, then we had some snow and the wind has started. We are expecting flash freezing any minute now, accompanied by snow squalls and followed by serious winds. The electricity has flickered a few times. Over 300,000 customers are without power in the province of Quebec. Some predictions of a quarter of all of Hydro Quebec's customers will lose electricity.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 23, 2022)

In spite of it being brightly sunny, the 15 mph winds provide a -11F temp today.  Last night, with stronger winds, we were treated to -22F temps.  The brass monkey is hiding under the bed.

Had rain yesterday afternoon, followed by snow.  Glad I don't have to be out on the road.

Supposed to be this way for the next several days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 23, 2022)

I had to chuckle while watching the 4PM news from Boston. The weather guy was mentioning how cold it will be for the Patriots game - the low 20s. That's certainly cold, but Cleveland will be playing while the temperatures in the single digits. And breezy. And one of the Browns tight ends plans on keeping with his normal pre-game routine...warming up shirtless.  Also, apparently, common sense-less.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 23, 2022)

Is that what they call more brawn than brain?

Well, wind ripped the tarp off the fence and fence was pretending it was 20 foot waves on the high seas.  Got all my gear on just in time for my son to come in and say, it's ok, got it all.  oops sorry.  Got all my gear off in time for DIL to say the BBQ took a nose dive off the deck.  
Unfortunately it is hard "hosed-in" to the city gas lines.  Put all my gear on again, turn off the gas, haul the bloody thing up an icy slope and stash as best we could under the deck.
and yes, my son did 80% of the work, me 10% work, 10% moral support.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 23, 2022)

PS....    Cold?  Go stand in the corner.  It's 90 degrees


----------



## cookiecrafter (Dec 27, 2022)

It's 24 hours till the cold weather breaks.  7 above tonight.  I just finished fixing the furnace!  I had a couple lemon cupcakes to wind down from the shock.  I don't know which was more intense ... the furnace stop working or me fixing it!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 1, 2023)

Snow Thunder!!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2023)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Snow Thunder!!!


Thats cool!
Here was about 60 degrees, felt like mid March.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2023)

Happy New Year! Time to switch to the 2023 thread!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2023)

GotGarlic said:


> Happy New Year! Time to switch to the 2023 thread!


Link to the new weather thread: https://www.discusscooking.com/thre...ke-right-now-2023-edition.135091/post-1961721


----------



## GinnyPNW (Jan 5, 2023)

Windy!!!  Peak gusts up to 70 MPH!!  I'm surprised that we still have power, knock on wood & all that.  Speaking of wood, a huge tree came down, across the street from our house.  One of those double trees, that should have been taken down years ago.  Part of it split and fell down in their yard.  Part is still standing.  I feel kind of bad, as I just commented on the dangers of that tree yesterday!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 5, 2023)

Why would you feel bad?  One of those Century Trees came down on the house here.  In a storm...  in May...  and all the repairs have still not been done here.  I've also heard reports of other homes still not even started with their repairs.
have a security video of my granddaughter playing on the deck, then lost 2 minutes on the video, when next the video started up, the tree was on the deck.  

When you see something dangerous - don't be afraid to speak up!!!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Jan 5, 2023)

I feel bad, because I'm silly?  They have known about the tree.  There are a number of those "split top" trees around.  We see them in many, many yards up and down the street.  They talk about them on the news, etc.  I guess, I could write a letter and put it in mailboxes, but technically, that is illegal (only USPS can put something in a mailbox).  I tend to mind my own stuff...

On the other hand, we've paid to have a number of dangerous trees removed from our property.  They are living things...and they don't live forever.  I would rather take them down before they fall down. 

I do remember your tree/storm issue.  Sorry it isn't completely resolved, but glad that it was not worse!


----------

